# Panama City, Panama home of Today's Tallest Skyscrapers in Latin America . . . ->



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Its been a very long time Torre Mayor has been categorized as L.A. tallest for years.
However, after the year 1998 that changed!
Panama City was beginning to establish foundation for a construction boom which today leads to the fastest growing city in constructing highrises in Latin America.
Nicknamed the Dubai, Hong Kong, Miami and Signapore of Latin America.
Beyond it's Panama Canal, interesting culture, beautiful beaches and people Panama today hosts now Latin America's tallest with a promising future.
Finishing out are soon to be Latin America's Tallest and Panama's newest face


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

you should add Oceania, Pearl, O2 and others... nice thread!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

hey kenneth i got to i forgot to add those LOL!!

PEARL AT THE SEA
70 stories
793.96 feet high









look at this amazing height all i can say is wow lol

























OCEANIA BUSINESS PLAZA TOWERS
53 STORIES
679.133 FEET HIGH


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

and none of these towers are office towers right ? just towers for old america people that move to panama.


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Amazing! Yeah Americans are buying like crazy to move there. But what is it with the location? There doesn't seem to be any good beaches along these developments. It is no Miami Beach. So why so many people buying there for? Isn't better to built these luxury towers along a coastal beach area? What do you think?


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Panama City looks absoluely stunning!! :shocked: I just wish they had all that construction around when I had visited over 15 years ago.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Panama City looks absoluely stunning!! :shocked: I just wish they had all that construction around when I had visited over 15 years ago.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

_daneo, actually if you see The Financial Tower is a brand new office tower in Panama it's the 8th tower shown with black windows.
so not every construction is only residential and for old america.
in fact there's been lot's of propaganda and investment to make Panama home to lots of people from all over and even Panamanians from the US and Europe who decide to move back to Panama._

*pokistic, yeah its not necessarily Miami Beach the reason why high rises are built alot taller than most cities in L.A. is because Most of Panama is Earthquare free, no natural disasters (hurricanes, tornadoes) if any very very rare. 1 in every maybe 1,000 years. And the view to the Panama Canal, great security and capital city, the metropolitan park home to thousands of flora and fauna, with mountain, island and ocean views.
In fact it's not just Panama City, the coaslines of Panama the country are experiencing heavy development in construction with highrises and luxurious hotels and resorts.*

flawda-fella oh yeah Panama City actually boomed around 12 years ago in every sense.


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow! Panama City is so Underated,it's not even funny! that is an amazing list of skyscrapers under construction,to add to an already dense and beautiful skyline!


----------



## Rastacoqui (Aug 18, 2008)

Impresionante!

Panama is very impressive with its highrises and will sure be something to watch in the near future


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

daneo2 said:


> and none of these towers are office towers right ? just towers for old america people that move to panama.


The photo right above your post is a multi-tower office complex.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

No Change No Future said:


> The photo right above your post is a multi-tower office complex.


i guess he just browsed at the pictures too fast or something or didnt pay any attention because if you read and write english you can clearly see that one of the towers under construction is named Panama Financial Tower and oceania business plaza towers... it's not going to be a residential guarantee that lol!!:lol:


----------



## talo celeste (Dec 6, 2008)

hno: caos city,


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Panama's other skyline in the city.
Costa Del Este


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Skyline view of Panama City, Panama from the Causeway Islands connected to the city ( a view 4 miles extended out in the bay of Panama)



























Panamanian Flags in the Panama Canal;









From the Casco Viejo


----------



## DudyMako (Jan 14, 2008)

I love those Casco Viejo pictures


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate Panama Style . . . so childish and predictable


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

DudyMako said:


> I love those Casco Viejo pictures


I love them too ..
It's a good contrast with old and new worlds.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## Jose DG (Nov 10, 2009)

daneo2 said:


> and none of these towers are office towers right ? just towers for old america people that move to panama.


Revolution Tower, Financial Center Tower and Oceania Business Plaza are office buildings .


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

JmB & Co. said:


> I hate Panama Style . . . so childish and predictable


oh, are you guys building stuff like this in B.A.?


----------



## CHI3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Punta Paitilla








Bahia de Panama








Punta Pacifica








Punta Paitilla y Punta Pacifica








Avenida Balboa








Mas Construcciones








Vista desde San Francisco








Balboa, Panama








Vista desde Amador, Panama








Lo Colonial y Lo Nuevo








Causeway de Amador en Panama








Museo de La Diversidad (En Construccion)


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

No Change No Future said:


> oh, are you guys building stuff like this in B.A.?


LOL i guess not.. I mean it's not in my intention to put another place down for any reason.
I fully understand that Panama City might not be impressive to some which would be a few I mean everyone has their opinions and dislikes.
Perhaps there's a contracts of likes, for example people that come from water front cities might find Panama City very attractive just like someone who is landlocked with no ocean, lakes etc..
It really depends, but for someone to give a narrow statement or opinion without logic throws my mind off hno::nuts::lol:


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

chi3 wow those pictures I love soo much


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

No Change No Future said:


> oh, are you guys building stuff like this in B.A.?



My gosh! What an ugly twisting tower . . . 

Buenos Aires tops in terms of elegance. A tower like this willl never be contructed in Baires, hopefully.

I dont want to offend you. But Panama its overestimated, taking into account its style, WTF . . . Is it a Miami II? Or a Dubai wanna be?


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

JmB & Co. said:


> My gosh! What an ugly twisting tower . . .
> 
> Buenos Aires tops in terms of elegance. A tower like this willl never be contructed in Baires, hopefully.
> 
> I dont want to offend you. But Panama its overestimated, taking into account its style, WTF . . . Is it a Miami II? Or a Dubai wanna be?


LOL I am 100% sure if B.A. got a twisting tower like that you guys would be circle-jerking about it non-stop, go look at your neo-classical, europe-wanna be bullshit and vask in its pretentiousness while you build a handful of 100m towers and try to brag about them for years, leave us alone, and FYI Panama has it own identity and style.


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

No Change No Future said:


> oh, are you guys building stuff like this in B.A.?




Wrong question the right one is 

Are you building in B. A. ? :lol:


----------



## Jahir (Jan 16, 2009)

No Change No Future said:


> LOL I am 100% sure if B.A. got a twisting tower like that you guys would be circle-jerking about it non-stop, go look at your neo-classical, europe-wanna be bullshit and vask in its pretentiousness while you build a handful of 100m towers and try to brag about them for years, leave us alone, and FYI Panama has it own identity and style.


thats exactly what i think! neo-classical, europe- wanna be 
you kill me:lol:


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

Love Panama, with it's unique style, and all the projects that are coming like the subway, the expansion of the panama canal that already started, and many more, Panama is right now the fastest growing economy in Latin America, I have no doubt that it will be the first to be fully developed even before Brazil or Chile, and no questions about Argentina, that is stuck right now.


----------



## CHI3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dr Drums said:


> Love Panama, with it's unique style, and all the projects that are coming like the subway, the expansion of the panama canal that already started, and many more, Panama is right now the fastest growing economy in Latin America, I have no doubt that it will be the first to be fully developed even before Brazil or Chile, and no questions about Argentina, that is stuck right now.


:applause:


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

No Change No Future said:


> LOL I am 100% sure if B.A. got a twisting tower like that you guys would be circle-jerking about it non-stop, go look at your neo-classical, europe-wanna be bullshit and vask in its pretentiousness while you build a handful of 100m towers and try to brag about them for years, leave us alone, and FYI Panama has it own identity and style.





JmB & Co. said:


> My gosh! What an ugly twisting tower . . .
> 
> Buenos Aires tops in terms of elegance. A tower like this willl never be contructed in Baires, hopefully.
> 
> I dont want to offend you. But Panama its overestimated, taking into account its style, WTF . . . Is it a Miami II? Or a Dubai wanna be?


Two things for you all.
One, the neo-classical buildings of Buenos Aires are as original as those found in Europe; they are not bullshits or copies.
Two, Panama is not the “wanna be Dubai or Miami II“, Panama City is by all means one of a kind city with its own style.
Both of your statements are wrong are childish.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

These are fantastic pictures! Panama City has to feel proud, the growth this city has experienced in the last years is outstanding. No matter about the style, Panama City is and will always be unique with its culture, its people and the continous growth that seems to be nonstop. Congrats Panama... a small country thinking in BIG STUFFS ! Glad to have a neighbor like you guys kay:


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the fact that the buildings got height.. but most of them are really dull and ugly...


----------



## $prometheus$ (Nov 10, 2005)

No Change No Future said:


> LOL I am 100% sure if B.A. got a twisting tower like that you guys would be circle-jerking about it non-stop, go look at your neo-classical, europe-wanna be bullshit and vask in its pretentiousness while you build a handful of 100m towers and try to brag about them for years, leave us alone, and FYI Panama has it own identity and style.


Ha... well said.


----------



## benjamin_2423 (Oct 21, 2009)

I love Panama, I love Trump Ocean Club Tower.


CHI3 said:


> Trump Tower nocturna.


Greetings, CHI3


----------



## JCRdz (Apr 29, 2010)

*WOW*

I'm really impressed by Panama City. I knew that they were experiencing a construction boom but I didn't know it was this extreme. Great pictures! I'm really glad I came across this post. Panama City is now at the top of my list of places I need to visit.:drunk:


----------



## daloso (Feb 5, 2006)

I'am deeply admired with the high rises construction boom in Panama city,not even .And is not only to build a big building but the design of them that is unique,like the Trump tower.
Congrats Panama the Hong Kong of America!


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

wow that twisting tower is amazing


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous city. Buenos Aires, Santiago, and Mexico City must be fuming they're getting beat by a 1.2 million persons city with few places to expand in a tiny nation of 3.4 million. Hello Singapore and Dubai of the Americas! (as long as Panama begins to boost the skills of its labor force and invest heavily in its colleges; I suggest that Panama save on a 700 ft skyscraper and instead build the Harvard of Latin America and a couple of Nice Museums (like the Biodiversity))


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Gorgeous city. Buenos Aires, Santiago, and Mexico City must be fuming they're getting beat by a 1.2 million persons city with few places to expand in a tiny nation of 3.4 million. Hello Singapore and Dubai of the Americas! (as long as Panama begins to boost the skills of its labor force and invest heavily in its colleges; I suggest that Panama save on a 700 ft skyscraper and instead build the Harvard of Latin America and a couple of Nice Museums (like the Biodiversity))


What's so amazing is that the country of Panama was famous for 
it's Canal worldwilde and nowadays people get very shocked still when coming to this amazing capital city with a sight resembled to Hong Kong, Dubai or Signapore and yet bordered to some of the most amazing thickest jungles there is around.


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

I am stunned, what an awesome skyline and what a boom. One tenth of that in my hometown and I would be :drool: all day long. But why this boom? Where does all the money and people come from and why Panama? I am not trying to be negative and this is probably the wrong forum to ask these kind of questions but the boom is so extreme so I just had to ask.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

JLAG said:


> I am stunned, what an awesome skyline and what a boom. One tenth of that in my hometown and I would be :drool: all day long. But why this boom? Where does all the money and people come from and why Panama? I am not trying to be negative and this is probably the wrong forum to ask these kind of questions but the boom is so extreme so I just had to ask.


Glad you liked
The Boom in Panama is from the stability the country has with it's economy and government which attracts investors worldwide to make Panama City one of the world's fastest growing cities.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

----


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

....


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

is it just me or do the new towers really seem to be so slim in general?


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

yes ther are too much slim


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great, Panama City is indeed becoming LA's Hong Kong! I hope all the best!

But what's with the copy of Burj Al-Arab?


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

hey guys actually the slim towers mostly represents high rise condos which in most places are not really that tall..
in Panama some reach nearly 70stories and now even higher with new ones being made
The Office towers however are pretty much just right in width.

mopc Mr. Donald Trump was impressed with the Burj Al-Arab
he wanted for the Trump Ocean Club in Panama to be the same


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

I just love the skyline and the impressive boom!

God bless Panama!!!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow I can see why Panama City has been dubbed all these names.
Some daring architecture I see going on, nice!!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

new riu plaza hotel 5 stars


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

.....


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

The Amazing Trump Ocean Club under contruction pictures yesterday photos

render

























in the Punta Pacifica District demonstrating a drawing of how much more to complete the top


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

The Rivage Tower u/c yesterday pictures
render


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Man I love Panama and with its ever expanding skyline it has become one of my favorite Latin American cities


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

Wao, just amazing!!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Panama City seen from Howard City


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

glossy scrapers in Panama

























































































contrast of new and old Panama


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Panama City giants

Can't find these any where else in Latin America


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Very Beautiful Night View of Panama City


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Future Panama City, Panama picture


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Panama City's skyline is so impressive...


----------



## luna_de_plata (Jun 4, 2010)

how can I share a picture here?


----------



## FULOCK (Apr 27, 2009)

beautiful the pics ernesto kay:, panama is wonderfull.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

your welcome we need to take some night pictures of Panama City it's seriously beautiful.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## rubencito (Jul 23, 2005)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEE this picture


----------



## luna_de_plata (Jun 4, 2010)

=D


Fron Cerro Ancón










From Hindu Temple in betania


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

Woww!! Panama looks awesome in the first photo of this page! 
Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread so I'd thank if someone could tell me how tall will be the building at the right of that photo (in meters please  ).

And again, very impressive Panama City!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Erick-V said:


> Woww!! Panama looks awesome in the *first photo of this page! *
> Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread *so I'd thank if someone could tell me how tall will be the building at the right of that photo* (in meters please  ).
> 
> And again, very impressive Panama City!


*Because everyone doesn't share the same forum settings, it's best to either quote the post or reference it's number.*


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

OMG you're right, I forgot it!! Sorry! 
I was talking about the post 101  Thanks!!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Erick-V said:


> Woww!! Panama looks awesome in the first photo of this page!
> Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread so I'd thank if someone could tell me *how tall will be the building at the right* of that photo in post #101?
> 
> And again, very impressive Panama City!


*Everything you want to know about The Point (at the tip of Paitilla Point) is right here.*


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing pictures! Panamá City is becoming one of the finest city in the world. For a decade Panamá has added to its skyline so many buildings that people can hardly recognize it for what is used to look like. And many changes in the future are yet to come. Congratulations!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

costa del este skyline (panama's eastern other skyline)


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

ernesto_eduardo said:


> Future Panama City, Panama picture


mg:


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Luisma said:


> mg:


LOL i know Panama City is growing so fast it's considered one of the fastest growing cities in the world.


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Interesting how fast the country is changing its own image
congrats Panama


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey Mike yeap Panama City is endlessly changing !!


Here's photos of Panama City's skyline and buildings

*some are underconstruction* 

partial airplane view of Panama City, Panama


----------



## djmegabyte (Nov 26, 2005)

amazing!!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

djmegabyte said:


> amazing!!


It is 

Im here in Winston-Salem, North Carolina living and looked at the downtown...lol i wished Panama could donate to Winston LOL


Megapolis Towers (u/c) next to the Decameron Hotel In Balboa Avenue
















render


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Antique Colonial Panama City, (Still preserved)
- today this area has had a very strong interest in the real estate market 
where beautiful apartments, lofts and mansions have attracted many.




































man drinking beer in his new home .. partial view of Pacific Point Panama City in the background


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Are the people moving into the Casco renovating everything or are they going to bulldoze it. I don't mind people moving in if they can renovate and give it a nice cleaning but if they just want the land, then they should find somewhere else


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Are the people moving into the Casco renovating everything or are they going to bulldoze it. I don't mind people moving in if they can renovate and give it a nice cleaning but if they just want the land, then they should find somewhere else


yes they are renovating it ... believe me Panama would be so upset if they bulldoze it down.. hehehe


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Good


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Good


yeah they have strong laws about damaging sites like these..
which is real good.
Panama is home to one of the most important historical sites in the Western Hemisphere such as some of these

Panama Viejo (burned down by Captain Henry Morgan in the 1500s)









Portobelo









Second oldest Church in the Western Hemisphere


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

----


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

From Pacific Point district viewing Trump OCean Club and surroundings









From the Balboa Avenue only partial viewing westbound through (Panama's Cinta Costera)


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

partial skyline view of Downtown Panama City from the Balboa Coastal Belt

















lots of buildings are underconstruction!! mega towers

















Panama's other skyline towers


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Panama's Independence Day !!!


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh I'm glad Panama's economy and infrastructure still growing, but most of these buildings won't age well... However I'm intrigued by Torre Financiera.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

What_The_Face said:


> Oh I'm glad Panama's economy and infrastructure still growing, but most of these buildings won't age well... However I'm intrigued by Torre Financiera.


The oldest office building in Panama looks almost as new as if it were made yesteryear, I believe Panama will definantly not only construct one of the best architectural buildings in Latin America but also lets just say it's fashion will never fade.

if proper maintenance is given like it has been.. aging will never be in issue, plus Panama's buildings pretty much are very brand new and not as old in age like the ones in Mexico City, Buenos Aires and other major latin american cities respectively


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Hong Kong of Center America? :tongue2:, congratulations to Panamá City!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

chris_maiden said:


> Hong Kong of Center America? :tongue2:, congratulations to Panamá City!


yeap it sure is considered the hong kong of central america and the caribbean region.
noticing you are from Buenos Aires my friend is down there having a great time, he says that wine is fantastic! lol cheers.. :cheers:


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

recent pictures of the Financial Tower in 50th street in Panama City









seen from the banking district









another monster - Rivage (u/c)









partial viewing of the punta pacifica area









megapolis seen from a school campus









Oceania Business Plaza


















and a great scene from the Multiplaza Mall in Pacific Point District with the Oceania Business Plaza under construction









and the Allure.. in Balboa Coastbelt


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

near oceania plaza


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

* Panama City is one of the most exciting places to land at night with an extensive night light coverage when the plane lands before reaching Tocumen International Airport.
It's not fair how I cannot find a good picture showing a night landing in Panama 
City due to restrictions in passengers taking photographs during the landing, but definitely a risk worth with a long view of intense lights at night being up between 10,000 and 6,000 feet before landing*

night picture of Panama City from the San Francisco district facing northbound toward the city's suburb lights.









near the banking district and El Cangrejo district









partial view of the Panama City night skyline from the San Francisco area


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

taken from one of our forumers


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

another skyline view of the city

Panorama - Panama City skyline seen from Isla Flamenco by Ben Beiske









seen from isla flamenco also over viewing the boats.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

aside from the scrapers in Panama...

in the casco viejo inside a catholic church


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

The Expansion of the Panama Canal has already been taking place.. soon to be finished by 2014


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

photos of how Financial Tower in the Balboa Avenue would look like (great night shots)


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

ernesto_eduardo said:


> taken from one of our forumers


does anyone know what that spiral building under construction is?


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> does anyone know what that spiral building under construction is?


yes it's a new office building called the Revolution Tower
i will put pics of it in a bit real awesome building


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> does anyone know what that spiral building under construction is?


standing at 793 feet high in the center of the banking district 

heres the tower under construction almost done









the render and how it should look 








it won't have the F&F sign at the spire tho lol


----------



## Martin H Unzon (Sep 20, 2005)

Hermoso pais y hermosos edificios


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Martin H Unzon said:


> Hermoso pais y hermosos edificios


gracias martin tienes que conocer Panama te encantaria!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

a real giant could be in Panama!!!!

Financial Tower as shown in two of the night city pics could be constructed soon at Panama
standing at 1,404 feet high could give sights to both the Pacific and Atlantic oceans and the Panama Canal all the way at the same time on the top


----------



## alesspunk207 (Apr 13, 2007)

this is not the final render!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

alesspunk207 said:


> this is not the final render!


OMG I checked first to make sure and you're right!
Let me edit ...
thank you;.. although folks the project may break out soon!! but the last pics are not the renders for the Financial Tower..


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

alesspunk207 said:


> this is not the final render!


There we go... Already changed... 
In fact the previous render I had put.. really didn't make sense to me..
the render was not the height of 1,404 feet., impossible..

I cannot wait for this tower to break ground in Panama I'm so excited and have my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Mr Man (Sep 11, 2002)

I love Panama!!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Mr Man said:


> I love Panama!!


glad you do.. you should visit Panama definantly


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

gosh, i just noticed this, panama is crazy, like another dubai!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Cliff said:


> gosh, i just noticed this, panama is crazy, like another dubai!


you know it really is. I have no idea what's to come seriously! LOL


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

render of the Revolution Tower ..








and some recent pics of it today










showing near the Global Bank also and Revolution


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

----


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

another shot of the Financial Center Tower 









close up


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Frank Gehry Museum of Biodiversity in Panama
near Panama City and Panama Canal on the Amador Causeway










u/c


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Vitro Loft in the El Cagrejo District (very cool building)


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

RIU PLAZA PANAMA


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

some really tall ones near the Banking District


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Into Panama City from South Corridor









view of the skyline and old panama building from the 1500s









costa del este


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Panama's San Francisco District









Oceania Business Plaza Render


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

New Megapolis Tower


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Render of Financial Tower in the Panama's Coastalbelt 

















































Would be nearly 1,404 feet tall when completed! !!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Panama subway construction ready to start and finish in 38 months
Saturday, 27 November 2010 07:24
E-mail Print PDF




















The construction of the first line of Panama’s train system will include a public education program on the culture of riding the subway.

Work on the project will start early next year following Friday’s signing of the construction contract awarded to Constructora Norberto Odebrecht. and Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas.

The contract calls for completion in 38 months just prior to the 2014 elections.
Robert Roy, Executive Secretary of the Metro operation, said around 3,000 people would be employed including specialists in railways, structures, tunnels, and transportation. Both Panamanian and foreign engineers are expected to participate and the wage scales would help boost the Panamanian economy.
Warnings of increased traffic snarls during the construction period, coinciding with major road development plans, have already been Issued.

http://www.newsroompanama.com/busin...n-ready-to-start-and-finish-in-38-months.html


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Centennial Bridge in the background over the Panama Canal


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Panama city is one of the most beautiful skylines in Latinamerica. Amazing buildings.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

ernesto_eduardo said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

manba said:


> Panama city is one of the most beautiful skylines in Latinamerica. Amazing buildings.


its real beautiful and sometimes too much LOL :nuts:

bezimena.. that is a good place to sit and drink something hehe


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

:cheers1:


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

trump ocean club


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Paitilla and Pacific Point district shot in Panama City


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

in costa del este district
with u/c very tall buildings


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

majestic revolution tower
almost finishing up


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Heres some of the awesome Revolution Tower


----------



## El_escogido (Sep 30, 2010)

Wao!


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Kenneth26 (Jul 14, 2009)

...as.a]


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Panama has really got many new skyscrapers the latest years! Perhaps Latin America's largest skyline.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

AMAZING AIRPLANE SHOT!










** this is only a portion of the Panamanian Skyline


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## Jhon! (Jul 10, 2009)

panama looks so miami


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

wow!! panamá.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Panama City is definantly becoming a Miami, Dubai of the Latin American Region.. Miami compared to Panama has shorter buildings especially now with Panama's newest towers,, they are very very tall


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Airplane soon to land in Panama City circling before landing in Tocumen International Airport one of the busiest hubs in Latin America today.


















Finishing a new terminal in the Tocumen International


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

great shot! 2 skylines


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

good pic


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

taken upon landing in Panama about 10,000 feet high


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

casco viejo


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I absolutely love Towerbank and F&F tower.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

hi ..
ThatOneGuy, italiano_pellicano.. 
I havent seen those towers yet since I left Panama in 2010. It finished in mid-late 2011 I believe both of them around that time, but in the Panamanian Forums in the Latin American messageboard you will find accurate updates of what's going on.. which is sometimes hard to keep up with generally speaking about the constructions.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Has Torre Financiera started yet ?


----------



## antaramir (Jan 11, 2011)

Dale said:


> Has Torre Financiera started yet ?


Canceled!


----------



## carvajalinojohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok


----------



## Koloff91 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, amazing. I am from Mexico and I love Panama City skyline. 
I hope I can visit Panama City this year.


----------

